# Mustard...



## glazin (Jan 28, 2016)

Mix up of brown and yellow compared to yellow for rub on pork butt,Is there a big taste difference when the meat is completed,smoked


----------



## lamar (Jan 28, 2016)

The majority of smokers say they can not taste mustard after the meat is smoked.   I am one of them. 

Lamar


----------



## eman (Jan 28, 2016)

I mix yellow mustard and molasses . i can taste a bit of sweet but no mustard


----------



## joe black (Jan 28, 2016)

I never taste any mustard on my pork after smoking.


----------



## jayace (Jan 28, 2016)

I can't ever taste the mustard either.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 28, 2016)

100% Brown Mustard has a more pronounced taste. Mixed you may barely taste it...JJ


----------



## drewed (Jan 29, 2016)

I have found that I don't need the mustard at all.  The rub stick to the meat just fine with out it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2016)

Mustard is just the glue that holds the rub on. Ideally you like to see the rub get a wet look before you put the meat it in the smoker. So letting it sit in the fridge for a couple of hours wrapped in plastic wrap will do that. You can accomplish this with olive oil too. It just seems that mustard is the easiest way to keep the rub on, without changing the final taste. Maybe you should try a taste test. Use brown & yellow on one end of a rack of ribs & just yellow on the other. See if you can tell a difference.

Al


----------

